# North



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I bought North out of the meat pen, so I guess that makes her my rescue. I couldn’t let her die, she was just to darn sweet. She is an 8yr old Appendix Quarter Horse that was only halter broke when I bought her. Recently I’ve started riding her lightly. I know her conformation is nowhere near perfect, but I was wondering if there is anything that will prevent her to be a trail horse? In some pictures her front legs look really bad, they are much better now. She had never had her feet done until I bought her. Sorry about the bad pictures, but please do what you can. Thanks in advance. 

Here she is…


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she's very pretty. 
I actually didn't see anything wrong with her. So i don't see why she couldn't be a trail horse.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Appylover. I love her, she's my girl. She is my cuddle bunny. She loves to cuddle. That is why I bought her. I was at the horse sale and I was taking a short cut thru the meat pens when she saw me and turned into me really fast. I thought she was going to kill me..lol. But she just put her head in my chest and held it there! So that is why she came home, she just choose me!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i would have taken her too if she did that!
she's a real cutie pie


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks again...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think she's gorgeous. Quite the looker. Good for you for taking her on. She's a pretty girl


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

nothing pops out on my conformation wise. Maybe built downhill a bit, but nothing bad. She's a beauty!!!!!!!!!! I love her!
If you find her missing one night, it wasn't me :wink: haha


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks, but I keep my eyes on her! LOL. Just kidding.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Just really sad a great looking horse like that could end up in the meat auction  I think she is stunning and looks like a real heart tugger.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It is very sad...the worst part is. She is a super easy trainer with an amazing pedigree. There really is nothing seriouly wronge with this horse and they were going to kill her! Ahh...it's fustrating the some horses owners can't take more responsibility for the animals that they raise!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

whoa, her little face grabs at me. what a beauty! congrats on saving her


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Free_Spirited! Yea I love her head! It's a beauty!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The picture of her under saddle is stunning - she is very pretty. I can't see anything wrong that would prevent her from being a trail horse.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks JDI. I really think she is a pretty girl. My husband is not so fond of her so I wanted to know what everyone else thought.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

She looks like she'd be an awesome trail horse. She has a very sweet little face. I bet you guys are both lucky to have eachother!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

*claps* GREAT job for rescuing a horse! yay, if only there were more people like you


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice horse. Personally, I don't see anything to prevent her to be used for trails. She doesn't look like she has problems moving with the rider, so why not? At least you can try...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

Magic-my husband is wanting to kick your butt right now! I just bought another rescue over the weekend. I'm very soft hearted and I also go for the underdog! My husband is so tired of me bringing home rescue horses...lol.  But I have too...they need me!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Magic-my husband is wanting to kick your butt right now! I just bought another rescue over the weekend. I'm very soft hearted and I also go for the underdog! My husband is so tired of me bringing home rescue horses...lol.  But I have too...they need me!


A new one? Pictures! Name! Details! 


FGR - did you hear about the massive auction going on tomorrow? 101 rescued horses are being auctioned off, chances are to slaughter.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JDI-There is pictures of my new boy in the pictures section. The subject is Dillion. 

The Arabian horse sale is actually not going on anymore. Keno Hills Stable and the Canadian Arabian Horse Association adopted all the horses. They plan to rehabilitate them and then place them in homes. 

Here is the website for them:

www.rescue100.com


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> JDI-There is pictures of my new boy in the pictures section. The subject is Dillion.
> 
> The Arabian horse sale is actually not going on anymore. Keno Hills Stable and the Canadian Arabian Horse Association adopted all the horses. They plan to rehabilitate them and then place them in homes.
> 
> ...



*whew* !!! Good! I'm very glad to hear it.. it was featured today in the Metro, a small newspaper in Calgary... I wad freaking out about it all day.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, at least none of them will be slaughtered now.


----------

